# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Обнаружен "God Mode" в ОС Windows

## ALEX(XX)

Компьютерными энтузиастами обнаружено существование так называемого режима "God Mode" в семействе ОС Windows - Windows Vista (32-битная версия), Windows 7 (32 и 64-битная версия) и Windows Server 2008. Суть режима заключается в том, что создав директорию с именем, имеющем вид GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} (судя по всему, имя директории не имеет значения) можно получить доступ к настройкам операционной системы, просто открыв виртуальную директорию. Как сообщает CNet, официального ответа от самой корпорации пока не получено, но, несомненно, эта "особенность" может быть крайне полезна администраторам ОС, а также рядовым пользователям, интересующимся тюнингом операционной системы. В 64-битной версии Vista проверять режим не рекомендуется, ввиду того, что данный режим приводит к зависанию файлового менеджера ОС при открытии подобной директории.
Подробности

uinc.ru

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

PS: работает, сцуко...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

В дополнение: The ultimate 'God Mode' list: 39 secret Windows 7 shortcuts.

Ну, и заодно по поводу "официального ответа от самой корпорации пока не получено": Windows 7 has lots of 'GodModes' (exclusive). =)

----------


## aintrust

Поиск "секретных" ярлыков Windows продолжается, "диггеры" нарыли еще 94: 94 more secret Windows shortcuts... =)

----------


## Юльча

> "God Mode" в ОС Windows


по скриншоту похоже на панель управления с развернутыми пунктами.. я правильно поняла? 
вживую глянуть не могу семерки и висты нет под рукой ..  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> я правильно поняла?


Да.

----------


## romul

Этот режим в Win95 был. Все новое - хорошо забытое старое  :Wink:

----------

